# New wheels showed up today..



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Asa Gt06s. 18x8 +40














































Just need to get some parts sold and I can get some tires for them and get them on my Cruze.

What you guys think?


----------



## Epickphale (Jan 30, 2013)

Pretty sexy, although hard to judge the "fit" untill they make it ON the car.


----------



## evo77 (Sep 5, 2011)

The wheels look great but seem a little racey for the Cruze. Can't wait to see them installed.


----------



## bjballar41 (May 15, 2012)

will they have to use spacers/adapters?


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Thanks, I don't see a problem with them fitting since the stock 18x7.5 LTZ wheels have a +42. I'll have 4mm less on the inside, and will stick just under a centimeter more than the stock LTZ wheels would. So likeee | | that much outer and | | that much inner.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

I have 18x8.5s +40 installed on my Cruze and they fit just fine. But any bigger than 8.5 with a +40 offset probably wont fit.


----------



## Silver LT RS (Jun 4, 2012)

Hey, those wheels look good. Where did you get them?


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

I got them off of Tirerack.com. Were about 175 each.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Looking up , be cool stay cozy!


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Bought a set of tires last night! Got a set of 235/40/18 Accelera Phi's. Should have them sometime during the end of next week.  Then I can get them on the Monday after.


----------



## mrbrian125 (Nov 22, 2011)

Those look great. Can't wait to see them on the car


Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

So me and my buddy got my wheels on yesterday! They look amazing if I do say so myself.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Ya I agree with you, they look great.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Those are 18's?! Man we have some big wheel Wells!
Wheels look nice but looks like I need 19's.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Yea, they look really small in the pictures cause how the wheel is designed and the tires are about half an inch shorter than stock. I was thinking 19s but I didn't want to runa 235/35 series tire and risk hitting a pothole and ruining a nice wheel.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Got a better picture since it's been nice out.









And another one sitting next to my Stepside. 









Edit:
Why are pictures on this site so freaking small? 
Here's a link to the pictures on Photobucket where you can actually see something.
http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g371/V8Rmaro/2013-03-31115401.jpg
http://i1098.photobucket.com/albums/g371/V8Rmaro/2013-03-27170255.jpg


----------



## Cully77 (Apr 1, 2013)

Look good, congrats


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Pics look ok to me on the app.

Wheels sure make that car look clean. Any plans to drop some,, maybe window tint?

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Cully77 said:


> Look good, congrats


Thanks man.



Mick said:


> Pics look ok to me on the app.
> 
> Wheels sure make that car look clean. Any plans to drop some,, maybe window tint?


Yeah, plan on getting some springs either this or next week, and tint sometime after. thinking of going for 35% on the side windows, 5% on the back with another 5% strip on the front. Also tomorrow my buddies coming over so I can plasti-dip his wheels and if we have any left over I plan on going over the chrome strip on the back, around the bowties, and the chrome strip around the grill.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That should complete the look. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely, Looking at buying a rear window visor too, along with some fog lights and possibly a front lip.


----------



## 88cam (Jul 10, 2012)

Definitely, Looking at buying a rear window visor too, along with some fog lights and possibly a front lip and a rear diffuser.


----------

